# Gourami disease? HELP!



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

Well i just finished treating my fish for Ich and all the signs of it are gone, But now i have a new problem with my Dwarf Gourami's (Flame and Blue Dwarf)....On the sides of there head it looks as open sores are forming, So far 2 Flame Gourami's have it the worst and i can see it forming on the others. I have been reading about this dwarf Gourami disease that sounds pretty bad, but i do not know. 

I am pretty worried, In my tank ( 55 gallon) i have 3 Opaline gouramis, 1 Kissing Gourami, 4 Flame Dwarf Gouramis, 3 Blue Dwarf Gouramis, 6 Red Rosy Barbs, And a few Kuhli loaches that like to hide.... No other fish has any of these spots forming except my dwarf Gouramis.

Also I am new to this forum and i am always creeping on here for information so i figured id register and ask some experts, Thanks in advance!

All my water levels are also good i testes everything today.

I am in the process of posting pictures.


----------



## hunterg17 (Jan 30, 2013)

You can see the pinkish/flesh sore or whatever you want to call it here.










Here it is starting on one of my Blue Dwarf Gourami's










Here you can see the sore a little bit on the fish in the front and a new sore starting on the one behind it.


----------

